# WiFi gets paused while downloading - macOS High Sierra 10.13.4



## JaikumarS (Jun 23, 2018)

Hi,

WiFi connection gets paused while downloading on macOS High Sierra 10.13.4. Then it continues to download only when the screen/system wakes up.

Any idea how to sort this out?

Thank you.

- J


----------



## fiestared (Jun 24, 2018)

JaikumarS said:


> Hi,
> 
> WiFi connection gets paused while downloading on macOS High Sierra 10.13.4. Then it continues to download only when the screen/system wakes up.
> 
> ...


"Maybe"have a look in System Pref, "energy saver"...


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 24, 2018)

Any suggestion, what could be done here? Thnx


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 24, 2018)

Never.


----------



## fiestared (Jun 24, 2018)

fiestared said:


> "Maybe"have a look in System Pref, "energy saver"...


"Never" and after downloading, you go back to your pref...


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 25, 2018)

Thank you @chimuelo and @fiestared ... Im able to download now 

-J


----------

